# oil finish for oak stool. Toddler proof?



## mickthetree (6 Sep 2009)

Hey all

Need to put a toddler proof finish on this stool. For my 2 year old niece who is probably going to puke on it, rub food into it and stand on it.







Dont really want to varnish it as I think it will spoil the look.

Really appreciate your suggestions as to the best way to protect it whilst keeping the look of the wood.. 

Will post more info on it the build in the general woodworking section.

Cheers Paul


----------



## DaveL (6 Sep 2009)

I think I would use an oil finish on this good looking stool. It will soak in and therefore provide protection even when it gets knocked in use.
I have used finishing oil an oak side table, looks OK and has stood up to me with hot coffee cups as well as milk from cereal bowls.


----------



## mickthetree (6 Sep 2009)

Thanks Dave!

I should have also mentioned that I've never applied an oil finish before. Any advice on what to do?

Or what product to use?

I have some danish oil, but can get pretty much anything at the local hardware store.


----------



## DaveL (6 Sep 2009)

I have only used Liberon finishing oil, so cannot comment on danish oil.

I normally apply with a brush, the first coat will soak in and use loads of oils. Brush it on all over, wait 15 minutes, time to wash the brush out and get a coffee. 8) 
Then rub off any that has not been absorbed with a rag, leave to dry, 3 or 4 hours, I usually do this as the last thing in the evening and leave over night.
De-nib, donot use wire wool, there is the risk of bit sticking in the oak and making black spots due to the tanning, I use the fine webbrax type stuff. Its like the green pan cleaners they do a number of grades. Then apply another coat, this will not soak in as much and will need rubbing off after 15 minutes.
I use 3 coats and then use wood wax22 to give a soft looking finish, if you want more of a shine use more coats of oil and polish with a cloth instead of waxing.

Take care with the rags used rubbing the oil off, lay them out flat to dry, if you scrunch them up and through them in a bin they can catch fire.


----------



## Oryxdesign (6 Sep 2009)

Dave's advice is all good. It might also be worth considering Osmo polyx which is child safe and easy to apply.

http://www.osmouk.com/osmopolyx.cfm?chapter=29

Nice stool by the way, Si


----------



## mickthetree (7 Sep 2009)

Hey guys

I picked up some finishing oil today. 

Question is, I have sanded the oak stool to 240 grit, but being an opened grained wood (that is right isnt it?) theres a lot of sawdust in the grains. Do I need to do anything to remove this?

Just worried its all going to congeal with the finishing oil and make a horrible mess! 

Should I wipe the whole thing down with some sort of spirit before I start? 

Did toy with the idea of hoovering it!! lol but thought I'd ask here first ;-)


----------



## wizer (7 Sep 2009)

yes white spirit on a cloth, rub it all down.


----------



## mickthetree (7 Sep 2009)

Cheers Wizer, have done that now and am going to leave it overnight to evaporate off.

Been having a look through all of my woodworking books (I have quite a few ;-) and I'm yet to find one that mentions wiping down after sanding.

Maybe its one of those things that people deem common sense, but to a noob like me its just another unanswered question!  

I tested it first on the off cut I have and it cleaned up nicely.

The white spirit also gives an indication as to how its going to look once the oil finish is applied I think. Looks great!

Will post some more picks when its done.

Thanks again.


----------



## wizer (7 Sep 2009)

yep I hardly ever hear it spoke about. You can buy Tack cloths to do the same job but I often find they leave a sticky residue on the wood. However you do it, you have to get the fine dust off or it will actually scratch the surface when you come to wipe the oil.

BTW I would have gone with Si's recommendation of Osmo Wax. It's lovely stuff, easy to apply and gives really good results. Fiddes do a version of it now but I've not used it.


----------



## mickthetree (7 Sep 2009)

Really interested to see various finishes in the flesh as I've not really seen any firsthand. Going to try this oil and wax finish on this stool. Got a couple more to make so i'll try that osimo product out. 

Cheers wizer!


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Sep 2009)

It's always worth getting an offcut and trying out several different finishes, you'll then see which you like best. See if you can find someone local who has some you can try. If you are near me you can always pop along have a chat and try some different finishes although you have to be prepared to be lectured for at least an hour on all and sundry, Wizer will attest to this.

Si


----------



## mickthetree (7 Sep 2009)

Hey Si

Thats really kind of you. Kents a bit far for me just at the moment. Got a load of work on, but might take you up on that at some point!

I worked with pretty much zero wastage on this, but I have a small off cut which I'm going to have a go on first with the finishing oil.

Is it the "original" wax oil in the link that you gave that you use? Or the "professional" one?


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Sep 2009)

The first ones fine, I like the satin matt clear.


----------



## gasman (9 Sep 2009)

I remember watching a video a good while back on the WoodWhisperer website where he sandpapered oak after applying a finish - I think it was danish oil - whilst it was still wet - this had the effect of filling all the open grain with a mixture of oil and sawdust and looked great once it was dry and had been rubbed down again. It was 2 or 3 years ago.... and I can't find the link tho'


----------



## wizer (9 Sep 2009)

I think you're talking about what he calls 'popping the grain'. It was on Tiger Maple and he used a stain to fill the grain, then sanded it off leaving the stain only in the figured grain and then used a clear finish. Good on light figured woods, not great on Oak imo.


----------



## yetloh (9 Sep 2009)

I have used this technique with oil on oak where I wanted a very fine finish. The slurry created has some grain filling properties. You have to use wet and dry paper and I finished up at 600 grit although I have an obsessive friend who goes to 1000. You sand in a circular motion so as to work the slurry into the grain. After using the paper you wipe off the excess across the grain so as not to drag the slurry out of it. The end result was very good but I am not sure I would bother again.

Jim


----------



## mickthetree (19 Sep 2009)

Hey all

been away last week and returned home to find my chestnut 22 wood wax had arrived so finished off the stool.











Its had 3 coats of liberon finishing oil and a coat of the wax mentioned (thanks for the suggestions rob!!)

This is exactly the finish I was after and I'm sure its going to wear well.

I'd be really interested to see the osmo finish as I assume its quicker to apply than waiting for the oil and wax to dry?


----------

